# Lenkergriffe befestigen - Wie?



## Pevloc (28. August 2004)

Hi Leutz!

Nachdem sich meine Lenkergriffe ca 1000 km nach Kauf meines Bikes anfingen sich zu lockern hab ich den bewährten Haarspray-Trick benutzt um sie zu befestigen. Hielten dann auch 100 km und waren dann wieder locker. Hab sie jetzt mittlerweile wieder 2 mal befestigt mit dem glecihen ergebniss.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, hat einer villeicht eine anderen Tip?

Der Lenker ist ein Ritchey Pro und die Griffe sind von Profile Design, nix dolles, aber für mich reichts.

Danke für eure Postings.
Pevloc


----------



## Andiduro (28. August 2004)

also ich nehm pattex is nen tag noch rutschig und am nächsten bombenfest könnte nur sein das du sie net mehr abkriegst sondern abschneiden must


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (28. August 2004)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab ich den bewährten Haarspray-Trick benutzt um sie zu befestigen. Hielten dann auch 100 km und waren dann wieder locker. Hab sie jetzt mittlerweile wieder 2 mal befestigt mit dem glecihen ergebniss.


Man könnte es auch mit LocTide versuchen. 
Das lässt sich danach bestimmt besser lösen und reinigen.

 
Stell dir mal vor, Du willst mal irgendwas austauschen , was am Lenker befestigt ist. Dann kriegst Du wegen dem Patex garnicht mehr die Griffe runter.


----------



## Andiduro (28. August 2004)

naja also mit oel drunterspritzen usw. hab ich den schon runterbekommen hat nur ziemlich lang gedauert und ansonsten halt aufschneiden 8und neue drauf


----------



## drivingghost (28. August 2004)

Ein paar tropfen Locktite helfen. In irgendeinem aktuellen mtb Heft steht dass es manchmal schon ausreicht, einen Klebestreifen um den Lenker zu kleben und dann die Griffe drüber. Kann man ja mal testen. 
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## Andiduro (28. August 2004)

wie soll das mit dem klebestreifenn denn bidde funktionieren ?


----------



## UrbanX (28. August 2004)

geracer schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll das mit dem klebestreifenn denn bidde funktionieren ?


Dadurch vergrößert sich der Durchmesser, heißt der Griff sitzt strammer. Und je nachdem was für ein Material verwendet wird erhöht sich auch der Reibwert.

Ich hab um meine Griffe einfach nen Kabelbinder rumgespannt, funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## trekkinger (29. August 2004)

Stormi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab um meine Griffe einfach nen Kabelbinder rumgespannt, funktioniert einwandfrei!


Wie sieht denn das aus?


----------



## UrbanX (29. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn das aus?


Die sieht man fast garnicht und stören tun sie erst recht nicht.
Ich mach nachher mal nen Foto.


----------



## trekkinger (29. August 2004)

Stormi schrieb:
			
		

> Die sieht man fast garnicht und stören tun sie erst recht nicht.
> Ich mach nachher mal nen Foto.



Ich lerne gerne dazu.

*trommel trommel* 
*ungeduldig sei*


----------



## UrbanX (29. August 2004)

So, hier ein Foto.. Das Ende vom Kabelbinder hab ich mit meiner Elektrozange abgeknipst, hab also dort auch keine spitze Kante.
Nicht wundern, der Shifter ist mir gestern beim Dirten auseinander gefallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (29. August 2004)

Stormi schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier ein Foto.. Das Ende vom Kabelbinder hab ich mit meiner Elektrozange abgeknipst, hab also dort auch keine spitze Kante.
> Nicht wundern, der Shifter ist mir gestern beim Dirten auseinander gefallen..


Hat der Kabelbinder Metallblättchen?


----------



## Dædalus (29. August 2004)

Ich hab Oxygen Gummigriffe - da hat der Haarspraytrick anfangs auch nicht funktioniert. Ich hab gestaunt, wie gut die Sache mit WD40 funktionierte - ein paar Tage drehten sich die Griffe zwar noch ein wenig, aber nun sitzen sich schon seit März bombenfest   

D


----------



## Andiduro (29. August 2004)

Nochmal zum Klebestreifen. Dann muss man aber doch mächtig arbeiten bis man den Girff drauf hat oder? Also perfekt finde ich es er geht einfach drauf und nach ein oder zwei Tagen sitzt er bombenfest. Mit WD 40 hab ich noch garnet ausprobiert müsst man ma schaun.


----------



## UrbanX (29. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Kabelbinder Metallblättchen?


Metallblättchen? Wieso?


----------



## IhJochen (29. August 2004)

Hi geracer,

das mit dem Klebeband iss ne ganz einfach Sache: du nimmst einfach Industrieisolierband/klebeband (kannste nennen wie du möchtest) und wickelst ca ein mal ne Schicht Band um den Lenker wo dein Griff fest sitzen soll und dann holst du dir nen Gummihammer setzt den Griff so an das er auch nachher richtig sitzt und schlägst mit dem Gummihammer den Griff auf den Lenker, aber du wirst ihn glaube ich nicht ganz auf den Lenker bekommen also must du nachher das restliche Stück mit Kraft auf den Lenker schieben und die Sache hält bombenfest!
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2004)

ach leute, wozu gibbet griffe zum festschrauben    kein verdrehen mehr, leichtes abmontieren, leichtes wieder hin montieren   einfach praktisch und gut   

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (29. August 2004)

geracer schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Klebestreifen. Dann muss man aber doch mächtig arbeiten bis man den Girff drauf hat oder? Also perfekt finde ich es er geht einfach drauf und nach ein oder zwei Tagen sitzt er bombenfest. Mit WD 40 hab ich noch garnet ausprobiert müsst man ma schaun.


Einfach mal mit Wasser rutschiger machen, so habe ich es gemacht. Wenn dann trocken ist, bleibt kein Rückstand zurück.




			
				Stormi schrieb:
			
		

> Metallblättchen? Wieso?


Die halten besser und kann man fester anziehen, ohne dass sie reissen.


----------



## UrbanX (29. August 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal mit Wasser rutschiger machen, so habe ich es gemacht. Wenn dann trocken ist, bleibt kein Rückstand zurück.


Wasser braucht elendig lange, bis es sich verzieht. Hat bei mir mal ne halbe Woche gedauert ehe der Griff saß..


			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Die halten besser und kann man fester anziehen, ohne dass sie reissen.


Man braucht die garnicht so fest zu ziehen.. Die halten auch so schon einiges.


----------



## Pevloc (29. August 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Antowrten!

Echt tolles Forum!  

Werde morgen mal eure Tricks ausprobieren.


----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

persönlich den besten Trick finde ich folgenden:

Eine Schicht Tesafilm auf den Lenker kleben, den Griff innen mit Benzin ausreiebn und einfach draufschieben und einen Tag warten.
Durch das Benzin flutscht der Griff drauf wie nix und das Benzin löst den Tesafilm auf, so dass nur noch der Kleber bleibt und so der Griff auf den Lenker geklebt wird. 
Hab ich schon einige Male angewendet und hat immer super funktioniert.

Ciao


----------



## trekkinger (31. August 2004)

Äusserst interessant


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2004)

Capt.OOOczelott schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Benzin löst den Tesafilm auf...




Seit wann das denn?

Ich habe früher schon mal Tesa am Motorrad benutzt, da kam auch Benzin dran, aufgelöst hat sich der Klebefilm, nicht aber der Trägerstreifen!


----------



## vaneh (31. August 2004)

WD40 funktioniert wohl weil es das Gummi anlöst. Das klebt dann natürlich wie blöde.

Beim Haarspray könnte es auch vom Haarspray abhängen, welches besonders gut funzt.

Ich habe zwei, drei Tropfen Waschbenzin in meine Griffe geträufelt und drauf geschoben. Das löst das Gummi wohl auch ein bißchen an (deswegen flutschen die Griffe gut drauf) schmiert aber nicht wie WD40). War aber kein so schwieriger Fall wie bei Pevloc.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Griffen?

vaneh


----------



## MudGuard (31. August 2004)

vaneh schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Haarspray könnte es auch vom Haarspray abhängen, welches besonders gut funzt.



London, 15°, Regen: der Griff sitzt.
München, 20°, Wind: der Griff sitzt.
Rom, 35°, Sonne: der Griff sitzt.

Dank 3-Wetter-Taft


----------



## trekkinger (31. August 2004)

vaneh schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Griffen?
> 
> vaneh


Sie sollen ganz gut sein, wiegen aber auch gut.

Es gibt auch einen Thread dazu, der sehr interessant ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107676




			
				MudGuard schrieb:
			
		

> London, 15°, Regen: der Griff sitzt.
> München, 20°, Wind: der Griff sitzt.
> Rom, 35°, Sonne: der Griff sitzt.
> 
> Dank 3-Wetter-Taft


  

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, wusste aber nicht, wie ich es rüberbringen soll. Gut gelungen!


----------



## vaneh (2. September 2004)

@trekkinger: Vielen Dank für den wunderbaren Link. Ich werd mir die Dinger auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Weiß nur noch nicht ob evtl. auch die Damenversion für mich taugt. 

@all: Unterschied zwischen Damen und Herrenversion laut Sebastian Weyer von RTI: 

"... da Frauenhände druckempfindlicher und in ihrer Anatomie schmaler gebaut sind als Männerhände, ist der Damengriff dementsprechend anders aufgebaut als der Herrengriff, d.h. das Damenmodell ist etwas kompakter und weicher.
Natürlich können auch Männer mit kleineren Händen (im Vergleich zur
männlichen "Durchschnittshandgröße") auch mit dem Damengriff fahren.
Prinzipiell jedoch empfiehlt es sich den für das Geschlecht entworfenen
Griff zu benutzen."

Naja, mal sehen.

Grüße,

vaneh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (2. September 2004)

ODI Lock-On Ringe in Zusammenhang mit passendenLock-On Griffen ist meine Lösung gegen lästiges Gashahn-Gefühl am bike. Hab bisher noch nix besseres gehabt...


----------



## spOOky fish (2. September 2004)

ich hatte jetzt schon verschiedene griff-lenker-kombinationen (oury, versch. ritchey, kindingeling / ritchey, syntace, raceface, noname) und bei keiner einzigen ist mir jemals der lenkergriff irgendwie verrutscht (außer man will 1/4 umdrehung im jahr als rutschen bezeichnen).
vorrausetzung ist natürlich, das die kontaktstellen zwischen beiden völlig fettfrei sind.


----------



## WolArn (20. Oktober 2004)

Jede Menge Tipps wie man einen Griff draufbekommt, gibt's hier!    Aber wie bekommt man die Griffe (Gummis von GripShift) bei einem neuen Rad (Stahllenker) am besten runter?


----------



## vaneh (20. Oktober 2004)

auch hier hilft m.E. am besten Waschbenzin: Erst löst es das Gummi minimal an, deswegen flutscht der Griff super drauf oder runter, dann verdunstet es und der Griff sitzt superfest. Am besten Rad hinlegen (damit Benzin nicht gleich wieder rausläuft), Griff anheben und ein paar Tropfen mittels Spritze oder Strohhalm dazwischen träufeln. Wirkt hervorragend!!

Grüße,

Jan

PS: Es sei denn es sind geschraubte Griffe ;-)


----------



## WolArn (20. Oktober 2004)

Danke! 
Jetzt muß ich also noch Waschbenzin kaufen, oder geht's auch mit Verdünner, oder Terpentin-Ersatz?


----------



## guerilla (20. Oktober 2004)

geht auch mit verdünner, spiritus, öl, oder einfach wasser.


----------



## WolArn (20. Oktober 2004)

guerilla schrieb:
			
		

> geht auch mit verdünner, spiritus, öl, oder einfach wasser.


Nur mit Wasser wird das bestimmt murks, und mit Öl bleiben die immer ölig! Aber da kommt eh ein anderer Lenker mit anderen Griffen drauf!


----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2004)

Och naja. Mit Wasser sitzen sie eben nicht so bombenfest, funktioniert aber sonst recht gut.
Und ich bekomme die Griffe im Falle eines Falles wieder runter.


----------



## guerilla (21. Oktober 2004)

es geht um das entfernen der griffe...

wasser reicht definitiv. einfach mit ner spritze oder sonstwas unter den griff drücken.

und nein, es bleibt kein öl wenn man es einfach abwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (21. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich sollte lesen lernen ...


----------



## WolArn (21. Oktober 2004)

...und ich werd die wohl jetzt abbekommen, ohne mir einen abzubrechen, oder ohne die zu zerstören!  
Danke!


----------



## Deleted3300 (22. Oktober 2004)

Zur Befestigung:

Nitro-Verdünnung- ist flüchtig wie nochmal was, frisst den Gummi gut an(aber net weg, somit müsste der Griff dann echt bombenfest sitzen!

Reno


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Oktober 2004)

guerilla schrieb:
			
		

> es geht um das entfernen der griffe...
> 
> wasser reicht definitiv. einfach mit ner spritze oder sonstwas unter den griff drücken.
> 
> und nein, es bleibt kein öl wenn man es einfach abwischt.




ist nicht dein ernst, oder? kein wunder das sich die leute über rutschende griffe beklagen und mit sonst welchen waffen agieren. fettfreies arbeiten an griffen ist bedingung für eine tadelosen sitz.


----------



## guerilla (22. Oktober 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ist nicht dein ernst, oder? kein wunder das sich die leute über rutschende griffe beklagen und mit sonst welchen waffen agieren. fettfreies arbeiten an griffen ist bedingung für eine tadelosen sitz.



bei mir rutscht nichts, nichmal 0,5 mm.


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Oktober 2004)

guerilla schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir rutscht nichts, nichmal 0,5 mm.



ahja. dann sollte man öl mal einer prüfung zur benutzung als schraubenkleber unterziehen. evtl klappt das ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla (22. Oktober 2004)

ich versteh nicht wo das problem liegt, du kannst das öl doch abwischen oder hast du keinen lappen zu hause?


----------



## polo (22. Oktober 2004)

du wirst mit einem lappen nie das gesamt öl wegwischen können, da hilft nur lenker und griff mit nitroverdünner o.ä. reinigen. 
oder gar nicht erst mit öl da rangehen...


----------



## guerilla (22. Oktober 2004)

ich gebs auf. ich kann nur sagen das es in der praxis funktioniert.

es gibt ausserdem genügend andere möglichkeiten...


----------



## vaneh (25. Oktober 2004)

ich würd mal sagen: Öl ist nicht gleich Öl. Und wer Öl sagt und z.B. WD40 meint und auf jemanden trifft der Öl hört und Oil of Rohloff meint, der wird halt nicht verstanden werden. 

Vielleicht ist das ja des Rätsels Lösung??

Und selbst wenn nicht: Etwas mehr Präzision ist zumindest in solchen Fällen meist hilfreich...

vaneh


----------



## Th.S16 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !

Die Griffe halten bombenfest, wenn man den Lenker mit einer! Lage Tesafilm
umwickelt. Dann ein wenig Spucke in die Griffe und über Nacht trocknen
lassen.
Am nächsten Tag gehen die Griffe garantiert nur noch mit roher Gewalt
oder mit Werkzeugeinsatz ab.


----------



## WolArn (25. Oktober 2004)

Bei jedem neuen Rad sitzen die Griffe bombenfest, aber da ist kein Tesa, oder sonst was, um den Lenker gewickelt!


----------



## wallacexiv (29. März 2012)

Sorry fürs Ausgraben, aber es passt sehr gut hier rein und ich wollte keinen extra Thread eröffnen.

Wie bekomme ich Schaumstoff/Moosgummigriffe an einem Carbonlenker fest?

Wenn ich normale Griffe nehme, verspiel ich ja den Gewichtsvorteil des Carbonlenkers gegenüber eines Alu-Lenkers wieder.


----------



## kandyman (30. März 2012)

Irgendein wasserfester Kleber würde ich sagen.


----------



## cycophilipp (30. März 2012)

Haarspray geht ziemlich gut und lässt sich wieder komplett entfernen.


3-Wetter-Taft für nasse Bedingungen


----------



## hakenschlag (30. März 2012)

vorlanger langer zeit gab es den tip in der bikezeitung die griffe mit haarspray zu montieren, ob das funzt weiss ich leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (30. März 2012)

haha ich war schneller


----------



## Dr_Stone (31. März 2012)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> vorlanger langer zeit gab es den tip in der bikezeitung die griffe mit haarspray zu montieren, ob das funzt weiss ich leider nicht





cycophilipp schrieb:


> Haarspray geht ziemlich gut und lässt sich wieder komplett entfernen.



Haarspray ist eigentlich nur für die leichtere Montage gedacht und nicht für die Befestigung.
Hierbei sind letztendlich Schraubgriffe besser. Bei Normalen kann es vorkommen, dass sie sich bei eindringender Feuchtigkeit verdrehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2012)

bremsenreiniger in die griffe und auf den lenker sprühen, aufschieben, warten bis es trocken ist und dann sollten sie fest sein.


----------



## Dr_Stone (31. März 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wenn ich normale Griffe nehme, verspiel ich ja den Gewichtsvorteil des Carbonlenkers gegenüber eines Alu-Lenkers wieder.



Wegen lächerlichen 100g? Merkt man das überhaupt?
Die von Ergon zum Beispiel wiegen jedenfalls 115g.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. März 2012)

Nein die 100g merkt man nicht, aber das Gesamtgewicht ergibt sich ja aus der Summe der Gewichte der Einzelteile.


----------



## RetroRider (31. März 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Haarspray geht ziemlich gut und lässt sich wieder komplett entfernen.[...]



Du meinst, er fragt im Thema "Haarspray funktioniert ausnahmsweise nicht" ohne vorher Haarspray ausprobiert zu haben?


----------



## Kingknupp (31. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich nutze "LockOn" Griffe.
Die kosten nur c.a 14â¬ und werden mit jeweils 2 Madenschrauben geklemmt

http:// http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a38792/fritzz-griff-schwarz-weiss.html


----------



## Rockside (31. März 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Lock-Ons sind auf die Dauer das einzig Wahre. Mit einfach aufgesteckten Griffen wird man immer Probleme bekommen, spätestens aber wenn mal regnet.

Es gibt aber auch Lock-Ons mit nur einer Klemmschraube, z.B. von Syntace und viele andere.


----------



## --- (31. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Wegen lächerlichen 100g? Merkt man das überhaupt?



Geh mal ins Leichtbauforum. Da wirst du für so einen Spruch gesteinigt 




> Haarspray ist eigentlich nur für die leichtere Montage gedacht und nicht für die Befestigung.



Haarspray klebt wie Hölle solange es nicht nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (31. März 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Nein die 100g merkt man nicht, aber das Gesamtgewicht ergibt sich ja aus der Summe der Gewichte der Einzelteile.





--- schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Leichtbauforum. Da wirst du für so einen Spruch gesteinigt



Gesteinigt? Möglich! Von mir aus! Aber es ist auch das Forum gewesen, wovon vor einiger Zeit jemand wegen zu  viel Leichtbau verstorben ist. Das ist ein Wort was ungern schreibe. Aber in allen Punkten immer nur auf Leichtbau zu setzen ist krank. Und Leichtbau macht einen nicht immer schneller. Manchmal mach Gewicht schneller. 




--- schrieb:


> Haarspray klebt wie Hölle solange es nicht nass wird.


Sprich: Bis es regnet.



65g  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a65650/cobalt-lock-on-griff-schwarz-rot.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. März 2012)

@Dr_Stone: Ernsthaft?


----------



## Dr_Stone (31. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @Dr_Stone: Ernsthaft?



Ja!


----------



## wallacexiv (1. April 2012)

Gibts neben den Crankbrothers Griffen noch andere Alternativen? Aber die sind schon mal cool.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. April 2012)

Ritchey WCS.


----------



## Kingknupp (1. April 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt viele LockOn Griffe

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/lock-on-griffe.html

Würde aber darauf Achten das nicht solche "Schaumstoff" Griffe sind. Die sind zwar leichter aber der Grip ist nicht so toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Werner (1. April 2012)

Ich möchte geklemmte Griffe auch nicht mehr missen: Die halten und man hat dauerhaft seine Ruhe !


----------



## derspezialist (3. April 2012)

Es funktionieren genau drei Dinge:
1. Lockgriffe 
2. Bremsenreiniger 
3. Reinigungsbenzin


----------



## wallacexiv (3. April 2012)

Lock on Griffe sind aber auch nicht alle Carbon tauglich oder?


----------



## Rockside (3. April 2012)

Bei Griffen auf Carbon unbedingt immer Anti-Rutsch-Paste z.B. von Dynamics verwenden. 

Wenn man dann die Schrauben wirklich nur noch so fest anzieht, daß die Griffe gerade nicht mehr rutschen, dann ist's OK.


----------



## kandyman (4. April 2012)

derspezialist schrieb:


> Es funktionieren genau drei Dinge:
> 1. Lockgriffe
> 2. Bremsenreiniger
> 3. Reinigungsbenzin



WD-40 geht auch super, aber am Carbonlenker würde ich von Lösungsmitteln Abstand nehmen.


----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2012)

WD40? Kann es sein daß du 3 Tage zu spät bist?
Hier geht es darum, daß die Griffe schwerer statt leichter vom Lenker flutschen sollen.


----------



## pagix (4. April 2012)

Ich nehm immer Bremsenreiniger zum entfetten und dann Klarlack aus der Dose als Kleber, hielt bisher immer.


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2012)

und immer wieder:

WD40 funktioniert super!
ich hab es selber nicht geglaubt, bis es mir einer gezeigt hat...


----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2012)

Wirklich? Wie lange muss man ungefähr warten bis WD40 von Schmierwirkung auf Klebewirkung umschaltet?


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2012)

5min bis 1h, jenachdem wieviel man reinschüttet. wie beim Haarspray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. April 2012)

Das klingt jetzt aber wirklich etwas kontraintuitiv. Ich werd's bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## kandyman (5. April 2012)

WD-40 nimmt man im Autorennsport auch um Reifen weichzukriegen in Klassen wo die Reifen vorgegeben sind, draufsprühen und Frischhaltefolie drum, über Nacht ist der Reifen weich wie ein Slick, jedenfalls der oberste Millimeter...

Anwendung bei Griffen: Nicht zu knapp reinsprühen (das muss hinten rausrinnen!), aufstecken, über Nacht warten.


----------



## derspezialist (9. April 2012)

Ich kann das mit WD-40 und den Griffen fast nicht glauben. Werds mal probieren, wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde hats nicht funktioniert und ich lieg irgendwo im Graben mit nem Griff in der Hand.


----------



## DerJoe (9. April 2012)

Ein gutes, dünnes Klebeband (Tesafilm) auf den Lenker kleben, wo später die Griffe hin sollen. Nicht wickeln. Wird zu dick. Dann einseitig und sehr dünn Pattex auftragen. Griffe aufschieben und warten, bis der Kleber abgelüftet ist. Kann unter den Griffen schon was dauern. Dafür hält es aber auch und wiegt kaum was.
Später kann man allerdings die Griffe nur noch runterschneiden. Dann kommt das Tesa zum Einsatz. Wenn man vorsichtig mit dem Messer arbeitet, schützt es den Lenker und man kann das Tesa gut und einfach wieder zusammen mit den Kleberesten vom Pattex entfernen. Man hat auch keine Klebereste direkt auf dem Lenker.
Guter Leichtbau ist übrigens Lenkerband, wie es bei den RR-Fahrern verwendet wird. Auf der einen Seite mit der Schelle vom Bremshebel fixieren, auf der anderen Seite mit dem Lenkerend-Stopfen.  

Aber Schraubgriffe sind schon was Feines.


----------



## Kingknupp (9. April 2012)

Hallo,
die Sache mit dem WD40 klappt nur aus einem Grund, und zwar wegen der Lösungsmitteln.
Diese weichen die obere Schicht Gummi auf und die wird dann so komisch klebrig.
Da WD40 dennoch ein "Schmiermittel" ist, gibt es was noch besseres.
Und zwar "Aceton". Gibt es in der Sprühdose oder in ner normalen Dose.
Das macht im Grunde das Selbe wie WD40 nur besser. 
Aceton löst die Molekülketten im Gummi und macht diesen klebrig. Nach dem verdunsten hat man dann eine bombenfeste verbindung.
Tip: Verdünnung hat eine änliche Wirkung wie Aceton.

Testet es und ihr werdet verblüfft sein. Zum demontieren hilft dann nur noch ein Teppichmesser 

Ride on Guys


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. April 2012)

@Kingknupp: Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Aceton und Nitro ein guter Lacklöser ist. Nicht dass es sonst zur Reinigung vom Rahmen verwendet wird. 

*Hoffentich beschädigt es Carbon nicht.*


----------



## Kingknupp (9. April 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> @Kingknupp: Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Aceton und Nitro ein guter Lacklöser ist. Nicht dass es sonst zur Reinigung vom Rahmen verwendet wird.
> 
> *Hoffentich beschädigt es Carbon nicht.*



:-D also an Carbon wuerde ich damit nicht rangehen. Aber am lackierten Lenker no Problemo 
Die einwirkzeit ist einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Lessop (23. Juli 2016)

Einfach Tesa Gewebeband im Baumarkt besorgen und je einen Streifen oben und unten längs auf den Lenker kleben. Griff darüber schieben und fertig. Das Gewebeband ist dünn und schön rau, so dass der Griff sofort fest sitzt.


----------

